# Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403



## NC_Hager626

Monochrome released its article on the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403. I don't which side looks better — the front or the back. A quick overview of the specs are:

*Case*: 38mm diameter
*Dial* : blue (for now?)
*Movement*: Oris calibre 403 automatic - twin barrels for 120h power reserve - highly anti-magnetic - accuracy rating of -3/+5 seconds per day - 10-year warranty - hours, minutes, date, small seconds at 6 o'clock, stop-seconds device
Availability: November 2021
*Price*: CHF 3,100








Introducing - Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403 (Specs & Price)


The Big Crown Pointer Date now with an in-house calibre. Meet the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403 presented at Dubai Watch Week.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## NC_Hager626

Fratello has released there article on the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403. Actually, their pictures of the blue dial shows a much richer blue colour then the pictures published in Monochrome's article.









Introducing The Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403


✓ Introducing The Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403 ✓ The Hölstein brand's latest reinvention of its iconic model ✓ Check it out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Toolwatchmd

I love the blue. I prefer these hands to the cathedral hands. Although, I prefer the older date pointer. I really dislike the polished bezel. To me this watch looks better with the fluted bezel. The older Oris pointer date was more distinctive and recognizable.


----------



## Buramu

That’s gorgeous! And small seconds subdial for extra bonus points!


----------



## argonaute2

Toolwatchmd said:


> I love the blue. I prefer these hands to the cathedral hands. Although, I prefer the older date pointer. I really dislike the polished bezel. To me this watch looks better with the fluted bezel. The older Oris pointer date was more distinctive and recognizable.


 I agree about the pointer and bezel, but I actually prefer the cathedral hands. 38 is a great size and love the movement. Will definitely be interested to see it in person


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I appreciate that they continue to iterate on this family of watches but I prefer the older version with the coin edge bezel, cathedral hands and art deco font.


----------



## Eric_M

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I appreciate that they continue to iterate on this family of watches but I prefer the older version with the coin edge bezel, cathedral hands and art deco font.


Haha, these are actually the things that have always turned me off to Oris pilot watches. Those and the crescent shaped date pointer.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Eric_M said:


> Haha, these are actually the things that have always turned me off to Oris pilot watches. Those and the crescent shaped date pointer.


It's nice to have options and Oris clearly knows this - one for you, one for me.


----------



## Eric_M

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's nice to have options and Oris clearly knows this - one for you, one for me.


Longines and IWC need to take a lesson from Oris on the lug to lug of their pilot watches. I'd be all over a Spirit Titanium or a Spitfire in these dimensions.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Eric_M said:


> Longines and IWC need to take a lesson from Oris on the lug to lug of their pilot watches. I'd be all over a Spirit Titanium or a Spitfire in these dimensions.


I'm one of those people who think a pilot watch _should be_ large - 42mm+. Also, despite what they're called, I don't really think of this line as pilot watches. Now, the Big Crown PP Calibre 111... Yes, it's something of a monster at 44mm/52mm but its size suits its style, at least to me.


----------



## NightScar

i was reading on this earlier and was quite surprised its 38mm with 45mm l2l

really impressed by it


----------



## PointNtime

Great release! Will have to see it in person to see if it feels worth the price. I wonder if they will ever release this dial with a ETA movement.


----------



## scotthp49

I prefer the old/Sellita, but like both modes. I like most of what Oris does, they just seem to execute well.


----------



## YuG

Damn that's a nice looking release. Was never a huge fan of the coin edge and prefer the handset here. Likewise I wonder if they'll make this with a Sellita, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## RG2107

I was kinda surprised that the price wasn't higher. Don't get me wrong, im not implying that it should be- but that's a really nice watch for 3000 euros.


----------



## snikerdewdle

The watch looks great but I just can't get over it only having 50m water resistance . Everything else about the design is spot on for me. I just sent them a message on their website asking is there a reason they chose to keep it at 50m. I know water resistance gets beaten to death but having that peace of mind goes a long way when spending $3k. Looking forward to the day they throw the movement into a Diver 65.


----------



## NC_Hager626

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I appreciate that they continue to iterate on this family of watches but I prefer the older version with the coin edge bezel, cathedral hands and art deco font.


I have to agree with you. I much prefer the older model with its Art Deco font, and handset. With its bezel, I am willing to accept it. Which is probably why I said earlier, I don't know which side looks better. Actually when I think about it, the back looks better for me.


----------



## MeisterEder

After the grey dial "Hölstein Edition 2021", this release comes as no surprise. I think the color is quite striking and the 5-day movement is without a doubt a significant upgrade.

At the same time, I can't help but feel that they stripped the watch of much of its character and unique features - especially hands, bezel and art deco font. Small seconds are retro cool but now the "6" is missing. The watch looks a bit more generic, if not bland, but perhaps more to the taste of the unwashed masses, too.

At 38mm and 45mm L2L, it is definitely on the small side for my 7.25" wrist, even for a classic watch, and I don't feel like starting a 19mm strap collection. Srsly, Oris, keep it even.


----------



## PuYang

snikerdewdle said:


> The watch looks great but I just can't get over it only having 50m water resistance . Everything else about the design is spot on for me. I just sent them a message on their website asking is there a reason they chose to keep it at 50m. I know water resistance gets beaten to death but having that peace of mind goes a long way when spending $3k. Looking forward to the day they throw the movement into a Diver 65.


Do you plan on wearing a watch deeper than 50m? But not 100m+? I don't really see an issue with 50m water resist for this type of watch.

Also, not sure what type of response you're hoping to get from asking them that question... you're either going to a response from someone who has nothing to do with the actual creation/engineering of the watch, or they will give you a generic answer. (You can basically ask the same question for every watch from every brand...)

^ I'm not trying to be rude, just genuinely trying to understand where you and other people are coming from.


----------



## dfwcowboy

snikerdewdle said:


> The watch looks great but I just can't get over it only having 50m water resistance . Everything else about the design is spot on for me. I just sent them a message on their website asking is there a reason they chose to keep it at 50m. I know water resistance gets beaten to death but having that peace of mind goes a long way when spending $3k. Looking forward to the day they throw the movement into a Diver 65.


It’s not a diver and I don’t think many are going to intentionally get a watch with a leather strap wet. Higher water resistance would also undoubtedly increase the thickness.


----------



## snikerdewdle

PuYang said:


> Do you plan on wearing a watch deeper than 50m? But not 100m+? I don't really see an issue with 50m water resist for this type of watch.
> 
> Also, not sure what type of response you're hoping to get from asking them that question... you're either going to a response from someone who has nothing to do with the actual creation/engineering of the watch, or they will give you a generic answer. (You can basically ask the same question for every watch from every brand...)
> 
> ^ I'm not trying to be rude, just genuinely trying to understand where you and other people are coming from.





dfwcowboy said:


> It’s not a diver and I don’t think many are going to intentionally get a watch with a leather strap wet. Higher water resistance would also undoubtedly increase the thickness.


No offense taken. I don't see this as a dress watch and more of an everyday watch. With that being said I would hope that I can swim in that watch and according to Oris' product catalog you should not. I would also throw this on a tropic strap if I was heading on vacation and there was a chance I would be swimming. As for messaging them, I would simply like to know why. Even if they don't know maybe my concern makes its way up the chain and it's changed in the future. 

From the 2017/18 product catalogue I was able to find








Sorry if I ruffled any feathers, again the watch looks killer.


----------



## dfwcowboy

snikerdewdle said:


> No offense taken. I don't see this as a dress watch and more of an everyday watch. With that being said I would hope that I can swim in that watch and according to Oris' product catalog you should not. I would also throw this on a tropic strap if I was heading on vacation and there was a chance I would be swimming. As for messaging them, I would simply like to know why. Even if they don't know maybe my concern makes its way up the chain and it's changed in the future.
> 
> From the 2017/18 product catalogue I was able to find
> View attachment 16260381
> 
> Sorry if I ruffled any feathers, again the watch looks killer.


Not offended, but just answering your question. All things being equal higher WR means the watch must be made thicker and heavier which is the trade off. It was designed as a pilots watch and few planes go in the water. Several other BCPD models have the same WR.


----------



## snikerdewdle

dfwcowboy said:


> Not offended, but just answering your question. All things being equal higher WR means the watch must be made thicker and heavier which is the trade off. It was designed as a pilots watch and few planes go in the water. Several other BCPD models have the same WR.


I had no idea it was supposed to be a pilots watch lol so it definitely makes more sense. I would be ok with that trade-off but can understand how it would bother others. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dfwcowboy

snikerdewdle said:


> I had no idea it was supposed to be a pilots watch lol so it definitely makes more sense. I would be ok with that trade-off but can understand how it would bother others. Thanks for the info.


Yep, all the Big Crown line are historically pilots watches. The idea behind the big crown is you can manipulate it while wearing pilot gloves. Oris tends to stay within those bounds of the pilot watch design which doesn’t demand much WR. I suspect if you get an answer from them it will say more or less the same.


----------



## PuYang

snikerdewdle said:


> No offense taken. I don't see this as a dress watch and more of an everyday watch. With that being said I would hope that I can swim in that watch and according to Oris' product catalog you should not. I would also throw this on a tropic strap if I was heading on vacation and there was a chance I would be swimming. As for messaging them, I would simply like to know why. Even if they don't know maybe my concern makes its way up the chain and it's changed in the future.
> 
> From the 2017/18 product catalogue I was able to find
> View attachment 16260381
> 
> Sorry if I ruffled any feathers, again the watch looks killer.


Huh! That is interesting... some brands rate their 30m and 50m watches as 'swimmable'. Didn't know Oris rates theirs otherwise. But general wisdom says 50m = 50m, as in, you can swim as deep as 50m... But yeah, I guess I'd be disappointed too if a non-dress watch can't even handle a bit of pool time :[


----------



## SKYWATCH007

I have the original light blue/grey dial that I love. This one's really cool as well, and imo looks a bit more "modern." 

I hope they will make the new diver 65 in a 38 regular option(as with the cotton candy release or the hodinkee green dial)... fingers crossed.


----------



## brendvn

I’ve been resisting the urge to add one of the earlier generation of these, but that blue dial might be the motivation I need to finally pull the trigger. What a stunning depth and richness!


----------



## Mediocre

Nice, would like to visit an AD and try the size in person


----------



## trebor2

I had the grey Holstein 2021 edition but found it a little small on my 7” wrist. Nice watch otherwise. If this had been 40mm I would have gone for it.


----------



## JMVNYC

NC_Hager626 said:


> Monochrome released its article on the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403. I don't which side looks better — the front or the back. A quick overview of the specs are:
> 
> *Case*: 38mm diameter
> *Dial* : blue (for now?)
> *Movement*: Oris calibre 403 automatic - twin barrels for 120h power reserve - highly anti-magnetic - accuracy rating of -3/+5 seconds per day - 10-year warranty - hours, minutes, date, small seconds at 6 o'clock, stop-seconds device
> Availability: November 2021
> *Price*: CHF 3,100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing - Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403 (Specs & Price)
> 
> 
> The Big Crown Pointer Date now with an in-house calibre. Meet the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403 presented at Dubai Watch Week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16259826
> 
> View attachment 16259829


I say this every time I post about oris. They have got to be one of the most under rated best bang for your watch brands out there. I have one oris it’s a moon phase full calendar pointer in rose gold / stainless and it is a beauty. I may pull the trigger on this for myself and or my fiancé. This is a beautiful piece. Not so much what I wear but like I said my fiancé would probably love this.


----------



## descentropy

I didn’t like the gray dial on the Hölstein-Edition, but this one is just great. That dark blue dial with a blip of color on the pointer date arrow. And then that great caseback with a big window and a great movement. Can’t wait to see it. Great release, Oris!


----------



## tiki5698

I was just reading about this watch and I think it’s a great execution by Oris. My only small nitpicks would be the sub seconds dial seems a little undersized and the hour Arabic markers are a bit too thick; like bold typeface.

Can’t wait for more colors, a nice light green dialed one I’d be interested in.


----------



## NC_Hager626

tiki5698 said:


> I was just reading about this watch and I think it’s a great execution by Oris. My only small nitpicks would be the sub seconds dial seems a little undersized and the hour Arabic markers are a bit too thick; like bold typeface.
> 
> Can’t wait for more colors, a nice light green dialed one I’d be interested in.


I noticed about the thickness of the Arabic numbers as well. Even though I have not seen a lume shot, I am willing to bet, the thickness of the numbers is a result of a heavy application of lume – much like the latest ProPilot models.


----------



## POVictory

I haven’t been that interested in Oris, despite them doing some really cool things, due to their proportions. However, I’m loving this one. It feels modern and that blue is really nice.


----------



## GregoryD

Blue dial is very nice. The red date arrow is kind of overwhelming, and i wish the numerals were lumed, but pretty sweet overall.


----------



## NC_Hager626

GregoryD said:


> Blue dial is very nice. The red date arrow is kind of overwhelming, and i wish the numerals were lumed, but pretty sweet overall.


By all accounts, the numbers are lumed:_ Luminous material: Indices and numbers printed with Super-LumiNova®, hands filled with Super-LumiNova®_








Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403


The Big Crown Pointer Date has been Oris’s signature design since it was introduced in 1938. This year, a new chapter begins with a model powered by the




watchilove.com


----------



## GregoryD

NC_Hager626 said:


> By all accounts, the numbers are lumed:_ Luminous material: Indices and numbers printed with Super-LumiNova®, hands filled with Super-LumiNova®_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403
> 
> 
> The Big Crown Pointer Date has been Oris’s signature design since it was introduced in 1938. This year, a new chapter begins with a model powered by the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchilove.com


Ah, good catch, thanks. I wonder why the indices and numerals are different colors in daylight? Maybe it was a design choice to make the numerals appear white and the indices off-white/green.


----------



## Pete26

dfwcowboy said:


> Not offended, but just answering your question. All things being equal higher WR means the watch must be made thicker and heavier which is the trade off. It was designed as a pilots watch and few planes go in the water. Several other BCPD models have the same WR.


I have an Oris BC RFDS 2nd generation that is rated to 30m with a screw down crown.


----------



## Pete26

snikerdewdle said:


> The watch looks great but I just can't get over it only having 50m water resistance . Everything else about the design is spot on for me. I just sent them a message on their website asking is there a reason they chose to keep it at 50m. I know water resistance gets beaten to death but having that peace of mind goes a long way when spending $3k. Looking forward to the day they throw the movement into a Diver 65.


The Carl Brashear LE in bronze 65 comes with a cal 401 movement


----------



## badgerracer

I am glad to see the Cal. 400 series movements make it to the pointer date, and the 38mm size is something I have been waiting for Oris to make for a while. Unfortunately I think the pointer date has lost a bit too much of its DNA here for my personal tastes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy

badgerracer said:


> I am glad to see the Cal. 400 series movements make it to the pointer date, and the 38mm size is something I have been waiting for Oris to make for a while. Unfortunately I think the pointer date has lost a bit too much of its DNA here for my personal tastes


Seems closer in appearance to the original than other current BCPD models.


----------



## scotthp49

dfwcowboy said:


> Seems closer in appearance to the original than other current BCPD models.


Nice catch on that. Interesting that while it feels more modern it actually is a pretty faithful reimagining. I’m really warming to this variation the more I see it. I’m also curious to see how the cal. 400 level watches do for Oris sales wise; as many have mentioned, they get you up into a pretty competitive price point with Omega and Tudor not too far off at that point.


----------



## dfwcowboy

scotthp49 said:


> Nice catch on that. Interesting that while it feels more modern it actually is a pretty faithful reimagining. I’m really warming to this variation the more I see it. I’m also curious to see how the cal. 400 level watches do for Oris sales wise; as many have mentioned, they get you up into a pretty competitive price point with Omega and Tudor not too far off at that point.


Even more faithful when you consider they are once again using in-house movements. 

The one question I have is the 400 series movements have an accuracy issue with hacking. Supposedly this is going to be resolved, but I'm not quite clear if this is the case with the new 403s. I kinda want to buy one of these, but I'll wait a bit longer to see if the bugs are worked out.


----------



## scotthp49

dfwcowboy said:


> Even more faithful when you consider they are once again using in-house movements.
> 
> The one question I have is the 400 series movements have an accuracy issue with hacking. Supposedly this is going to be resolved, but I'm not quite clear if this is the case with the new 403s. I kinda want to buy one of these, but I'll wait a bit longer to see if the bugs are worked out.


Totally agree. I haven’t bought anything at that price level before and personally I would be pretty frustrated with the time-setting issue they have. I hope they figure it out, I really like what Oris do.


----------



## dfwcowboy

scotthp49 said:


> Totally agree. I haven’t bought anything at that price level before and personally I would be pretty frustrated with the time-setting issue they have. I hope they figure it out, I really like what Oris do.


I have an Oris ProPilot 111 which is just above this price level and I still think it’s well worth it. The movement is like nothing else out there and the overall quality is excellent. I’m very interested in getting another Oris and I think this is the one to get.


----------



## PSD Operator

I just happen to be in Zurich as I write this and saw the 38mm Holstein edition of this watch yesterday. It was gray, with a gray leather strap, same red as the OP. Really great looking watch, but I will await blue or black.
The manager at Oris here in Zurich, great guy by the name of Kevin, really liked discussing watches. We discussed the Sinn 856 I was wearing, Rolex GMT that I sold, and Omega Seamaster, and he had knowledge of each, good and bad.
While here I was hoping to get a Rolex Explorer 36mm, but both the Rolex dealers had signs that said all watches were "for display purpose only." Apparently the watches in the display cases are without movements anyway. I wasn't looking for a deal, I expected to pay asking price, but was looking to at least be able to purchase one. Not a chance, even in Switzerland. Rolex may as well put up a sign that says "Closed Now."
Omega's were in stock everywhere, basically, if you weren't looking for Rolex, you could find what you wanted.
But I digress, all the Oris watches I was able to view were fantastic. If any of you get to Zurich, go to Oris and ask for Kevin if you want an Oris. Really great guy and loves talking watches. It was like having a conversation with Adrian from Bark and Jack or TGV from Urban Gentry, just a relaxed guy talking about a passion of his, and a great brand too boot. As soon as I can find an explorer and get some wiggle room, a Divers 65 may be on the horizon.


----------



## PSD Operator

And the currency here is Swiss Franc's, the limited edition watch I saw was 3600 Swiss francs which equaled about 3900.00 USD


----------



## JJ312

PSD Operator said:


> I wasn't looking for a deal, I expected to pay asking price, but was looking to at least be able to purchase one.


It's been that way for years now. You can't expect to purchase any Rolex stainless sports model and now you can't expect to purchase any Rolex at all in a boutique or AD.


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful looking watch! Saw it in real life today at my local AD. There is really nothing I would change about the watch. 50 meters is about 165 feet, so should be enough for most people. Unless you dive. I love how the movement fills the 38mm case. Although I would prefer a solid case back myself. My first thought was that this little watch still has a very vintage look to it. Not a fan of blue dials myself, but I imagine other dial colors will come out later.


----------



## tom5518

I picked it up from my local AD last night. I was planning on looking at it and then thinking about getting one in a few months if I like it. Once I had it on the wrist I knew it was coming home with me. I saw the Holstein Edition a couple of weeks ago and while it's nice, it didn't wow me. This one does. The blue dial really pops.


----------



## NC_Hager626

tom5518 said:


> I picked it up from my local AD last night. I was planning on looking at it and then thinking about getting one in a few months if I like it. Once I had it on the wrist I knew it was coming home with me. I saw the Holstein Edition a couple of weeks ago and while it's nice, it didn't wow me. This one does. The blue dial really pops.


Congrats on your Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Calibre 403. Your right -- the blue dial does really pop. Enjoy your latest addition to your collection.


----------



## BryanUsrey1

I can see both sides of the coin with this one. It’s a very different style and I really like many aspects of it. However, it do miss some of the old retro components. 

I actually really like it and was close to pulling the trigger. But, not yet. Eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimL1925

I picked up my Oris Big Crown Pointer 5 Day yesterday. It looks great in person.


----------



## descentropy

TimL1925 said:


> I picked up my Oris Big Crown Pointer 5 Day yesterday. It looks great in person.
> View attachment 16312424


Congrats to this nice watch. Looking forward to more pictures 👌🏻


----------



## sliderule3_14

tom5518 said:


> I picked it up from my local AD last night. I was planning on looking at it and then thinking about getting one in a few months if I like it. Once I had it on the wrist I knew it was coming home with me. I saw the Holstein Edition a couple of weeks ago and while it's nice, it didn't wow me. This one does. The blue dial really pops.


Have you experienced the minute jumping issue when setting the time?


----------



## sliderule3_14

TimL1925 said:


> I picked up my Oris Big Crown Pointer 5 Day yesterday. It looks great in person.
> View attachment 16312424


Have you experienced the minute jumping issue when setting the time?


----------



## sliderule3_14

My local AD has ordered the 403 for me. No obligation to buy, but I'm concerned about the minute-jumping issue.


----------



## tom5518

sliderule3_14 said:


> Have you experienced the minute jumping issue when setting the time?


This is my third Oris with the in-house 5 day movement. I have gotten in the habit of going forward and backing up the minute hand to the correct time which prevents the minute hand from jumping so I honestly don't know if mine jumps.


----------



## MeisterEder

tom5518 said:


> This is my third Oris with the in-house 5 day movement. I have gotten in the habit of going forward and backing up the minute hand to the correct time which prevents the minute hand from jumping so I honestly don't know if mine jumps.


What about when you pull the crown to hack the movement, does it jump then?


----------



## TimL1925

MeisterEder said:


> What about when you pull the crown to hack the movement, does it jump then?


Good morning,

Mine does not jump when I set the time. I believe the 403 updated fixed that issue.


----------



## sliderule3_14

TimL1925 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Mine does not jump when I set the time. I believe the 403 updated fixed that issue.


When the AD calls next month, I'm going to quote this!  Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cremebrulee

It’d be killer if they’d put this out in their deep red dial later. That’s the one I’m waiting for.


----------



## MeisterEder

cremebrulee said:


> It’d be killer if they’d put this out in their deep red dial later. That’s the one I’m waiting for.


I couldn't wait 😃 I also appreciate the cathedral hands, they're just something that stands out, and it's very easy to tell the hands apart


----------



## cremebrulee

MeisterEder said:


> I couldn't wait 😃 I also appreciate the cathedral hands, they're just something that stands out, and it's very easy to tell the hands apart
> 
> View attachment 16352663


That’s awesome! I owned the blue dial with bronze bezel version before. I sold it but always wanted the red one. I also kinda prefer the cathedral hands vs the new version. But I also want the in house movement. Have you seen the bronze case with red dial edition? It was some limited run in collaboration


----------



## tom5518

MeisterEder said:


> I couldn't wait 😃 I also appreciate the cathedral hands, they're just something that stands out, and it's very easy to tell the hands apart
> 
> View attachment 16352663


That might be my next one. I love that red dial!


----------



## MeisterEder

cremebrulee said:


> That’s awesome! I owned the blue dial with bronze bezel version before. I sold it but always wanted the red one. I also kinda prefer the cathedral hands vs the new version. But I also want the in house movement. Have you seen the bronze case with red dial edition? It was some limited run in collaboration


Yes, this was the "Fratelloris" Oris x Fratello Watches collab. I unfortunately missed it. Great watch, the only thing I don't like is the gold minute track. White on red looks so much more crisp.

I am rather skeptical that they will ever update these with the new movement, but who knows?


----------



## NightScar

Oris Big Crown x Cervo Volante
with a New 38mm Case









Oris Big Crown X Cervo Volante 38mm Pointer Date - Review, Price


A new 38mm case size, Alpine colours and Cervo Volante ecological deer hide straps. Meet the new Oris Big Crown X Cervo Volante collection.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## sliderule3_14

NightScar said:


> Oris Big Crown x Cervo Volante
> with a New 38mm Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oris Big Crown X Cervo Volante 38mm Pointer Date - Review, Price
> 
> 
> A new 38mm case size, Alpine colours and Cervo Volante ecological deer hide straps. Meet the new Oris Big Crown X Cervo Volante collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16357805
> 
> View attachment 16357807
> 
> View attachment 16357808
> 
> View attachment 16357809


spoiler: this doesn’t have the 403 in it and it’s got post 1938 styling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007

These new 38s are the perfect watch now imo! Better size and classic styling. Does anyone know if these are limited? It doesn't mention anywhere.

Now we need the Diver 65 in the 38(non bronze with new dials) which the cotton candy series came out in last year!


----------



## MeisterEder

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Does anyone know if these are limited?


In the Fratello article is specifically says they are not limited, and that they are pursuing a long-term partnership with Cervo Volante (the deer skin strap maker).


----------



## SKYWATCH007

Thank you! 

Does anyone have more than one pointer date in their collection? I have one already and trying to find an excuse to get one of these. Maybe try to pawn it on the gf and steal it most of the time? 😅


----------



## MeisterEder

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Maybe try to pawn it on the gf and steal it most of the time? 😅


Like that time Homer Simpson gifted his wife Marge a bowling ball that said "Homer" on it? I seem to remember it went swimmingly. 😂


----------



## sliderule3_14

MeisterEder said:


> Like that time Homer Simpson gifted his wife Marge a bowling ball that said "Homer" on it? I seem to remember it went swimmingly.
> 
> View attachment 16358578


and she ended up taking bowling lessons from that French dude!

Homer is one lucky dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelwick

Loving this in 38mm! Any thoughts on how hard it would be to source a bracelet that would fit it?


----------



## descentropy

Stelwick said:


> Loving this in 38mm! Any thoughts on how hard it would be to source a bracelet that would fit it?


Just ask the Oris customer support, they're usually very helpful with these kind of requests.


----------



## Stelwick

descentropy said:


> Just ask the Oris customer support, they're usually very helpful with these kind of requests.


Long day, hadn't thought of this for some reason. I'll drop them a line. I did look at a few aftermarket bracelets and they should fit.


----------



## MeisterEder

Stelwick said:


> Long day, hadn't thought of this for some reason. I'll drop them a line. I did look at a few aftermarket bracelets and they should fit.


Mind the 19mm lug width 😵


----------



## Stelwick

MeisterEder said:


> Mind the 19mm lug width 😵


I saw a picture where someone had used an Uncle Seiko Speedy beads of rice bracelet on an Oris with 19mm lug width. That's probably going to be my best option, unless Oris plans on having a bracelet available.


----------



## MeisterEder

Stelwick said:


> I saw a picture where someone had used an Uncle Seiko Speedy beads of rice bracelet on an Oris with 19mm lug width. That's probably going to be my best option, unless Oris plans on having a bracelet available.


I can recommend the StrapsCo Vintage BoR which is also available in 19mm (I have the 20mm polished version on my 40mm BCPD), I think it really matches the overall design and ties into the vintage vibe (even more so with the straight ends): Vintage Beads of Rice Bracelet | StrapsCo


----------



## Stelwick

MeisterEder said:


> I can recommend the StrapsCo Vintage BoR which is also available in 19mm (I have the 20mm polished version on my 40mm BCPD), I think it really matches the overall design and ties into the vintage vibe (even more so with the straight ends): Vintage Beads of Rice Bracelet | StrapsCo


That looks fantastic! Unfortunately, I prefer to have curved end links. I know it's not authentically "vintage" but...


----------



## Killshakes

I absolutely love the look of this watch—the rich deep blue dial, the simplified hand shape, the smooth bezel—and I hope Oris introduces some of the same features on its other Big Crown Pointer Date models.


----------



## Killshakes

TimL1925 said:


> I picked up my Oris Big Crown Pointer 5 Day yesterday. It looks great in person.
> View attachment 16312424


How big is your wrist, if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## dgaddis

sliderule3_14 said:


> Have you experienced the minute jumping issue when setting the time?


I don't have one of these, but from what I've seen the issue is resolved if you set the time backwards. In other words spin the hands clockwise a bit past the time you want, then go backwards to the time you want. RandomRob showed it in one of his videos:


----------



## Killshakes

TimL1925 said:


> Mine does not jump when I set the time. I believe the 403 updated fixed that issue.


I think I’ve seen just about every video of this watch currently on the internet, and _none_ of them show the user actually setting the time. Seems a curious omission, considering all of the discussion about the time-setting jump / glitch with the 400-series. The reviews I’ve read don’t seem to talk about it either.


----------



## sliderule3_14

Killshakes said:


> I think I’ve seen just about every video of this watch currently on the internet, and _none_ of them show the user actually setting the time. Seems a curious omission, considering all of the discussion about the time-setting jump / glitch with the 400-series. The reviews I’ve read don’t seem to talk about it either.


this video is for the aquis with the 400, but still applicable. the entire vid is very good (I like this guy), but if you just want to see the time-setting demonstration, you need to jump to 10:15 and then again at 12:30







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmahlke

I bought one 3 weeks ago and love it. I wasn't crazy about the band. Found a blue genuine alligator band that really looks great on this. An in-house movement for 3200 bucks seemed like a real deal. Teddy Baldassare sold it at 10% off it was less than 3200 out the door. 
it


----------



## Killshakes

Hey owners out there: What are you feeling about this watch after having had it for a while? Are you still in love, or has the honeymoon ended? I’m thinking of pulling the trigger on one, and I’m curious to hear your observations / opinions before purchasing.


----------



## sliderule3_14

Killshakes said:


> Hey owners out there: What are you feeling about this watch after having had it for a while? Are you still in love, or has the honeymoon ended? I’m thinking of pulling the trigger on one, and I’m curious to hear your observations / opinions before purchasing.


I still like mine. Purchased end of January. It's my every day watch. When I'm in the lab next to the shaker tables and other strong magnetic fields, I don't have a worry. Plus, I love the blue of the dial. Just beautiful! Very light, legible, and svelte. Very nearly perfect (in my eyes).

Yeah, the minute hand jumps if I don't back up during time set. Is it a flaw? Yes. Do I accept it? Yes. Done.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

